# London Marathon - good luck!



## Northerner (Apr 24, 2009)

Just wanted to wish anyone taking part, or with friends of relatives taking part, good luck - hope you have a great day! Especially if running for a diabetes charity! (Bit of self-interest there...!)

I'll be watching it from my sofa, from which I will rise briefly before settling down again to watch the Bahrain Grand Prix!


----------



## aymes (Apr 24, 2009)

I'll be watching too, always very jealous of the people doing it, one day......

Good luck everyone!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 24, 2009)

very very good luck to them all!!!!

 i to wish i was in the mix for tomorrow as i feel after the triathlon i could do some damage to the kenyans and ethiopians in the field  lol


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 25, 2009)

I admire all the people running, I'll enjoy watching it. 
Have any of you runners done it before?


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 25, 2009)

done it twice and i must say it is a very hard marathon to run!!!! i want to run it again tho lol


----------



## HelenM (Apr 25, 2009)

I'll be watching, wishing I were there.
This year was my fourth rejection in a row, so next year I will be


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 25, 2009)

wow 4 times and not accepted to run!!!! gee i think id have to ask them why they didnt want me to run!!!! lol im impatient and managed to wrangle a spot the first time i applied.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2009)

Of course, the easiest way to get a place in the London is to run an elite time in another recognised marathon in the 12 months prior...

Not sure if I'd like to run London, I think there are actually too many in it - same goes for the Great North Run. They seem too concerned at times about being the biggest. My big gripe will resurface again tomorrow too - I really like Steve Cram and his commentary, but Brendan Foster drives me up the wall!

Stockholm was my favourite by far - around 15,000 runners, beautiful city and great course all the way round, finishing in the 1912 Olympic stadium.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 25, 2009)

lol yeah the stat of london is rather cut throat!!!!! i have shoved a few people aside who were in my way and wouldnt move. im not an elite runner but i reckon if i do a few ironmans this year then next year i could give those kenyans a run for their money lol.

well stockholm sounds very very cool northerner. would love to do a few more marathons, but i think i have been bitten by the triathlons and ironman bug now lol off to hawaii later on this summer for the ironman in maui.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2009)

That's the thing that bugs me - trying to get up to pace in those crowds! Especially since nearly all of my running is solo and all about getting away from crowds! But you can guarantee that Brendan will say tomorrow, as the masses are still pouring out of Greenwich, 'It's the best thing for them, this, stops them from getting too carried away at the beginning...'!

Have you considered the Comrades in South Africa Mike? I think that's one of the reasons I admire Crammy and not Foster - Steve Cram did the Comrades in under 9 hours (it's 56 miles), but I don't think Brendan has ever run a marathon.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 25, 2009)

never thought of it northerner but i might do now lol!!!!! the other half is gonna hate me by the time i have finished all this running this year!!!


----------

